# Let's Get This Party Started!



## Nick Pendrell (Jan 13, 2008)

An open invitation to all those living in Hurghada or just passing through:








All are welcome - the more the merrier.

Please copy and paste and email this to whoever might be interested in joining us (or print it out and hand it to someone - it's A5). Although our numbers might be small to start with, the way things are going, there should be plenty of us before the year's out.


----------



## j4hurghada (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh Nick, we are over 18th -25 April so won't be able to make first Thursday of month that time, but a few of us over on the 18th so might make one the last thursday of April too 24th if anyone interested. But will definatly make it when over full time.


----------



## lyndsay552 (Jan 17, 2008)

Typical, we fly home on 1st Feb but hopefully it won't be long till we will be able to make them on a regular basis.

Lyndsay


----------



## Nick Pendrell (Jan 13, 2008)

If it goes well, then maybe we can look at doing it twice a month on the 1st and 3rd Thursdays.

It depends on numbers though. If there are plenty of people so that there would still be enough if half the total 'congregation' came to each one, then it would be possible.

If there's just the same three people coming to all of them though, then it could get a bit repetitive!


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

If I lived out there I would probably been in there most nights LOL. Especially if they have WiFi.


----------



## Nick Pendrell (Jan 13, 2008)

It was actually the place I used as my office on my first trip out there as, fortunately, it was just around the corner of my (lousy) hotel.

The food was excellent and reasonably priced as well.

Shame the new place I am renting is not within walking distance of it or else I would be there all the time as well.


----------



## j4hurghada (Jan 14, 2008)

For anyone living in hurghada, There are a few people off the property site meeting up on the 24th April at the BULL'S 7pm all are welcome and a good place to meet others.
I WILL BE THERE SO PLEASE COME ALONG IT WILL BE FUN


----------



## j4hurghada (Jan 14, 2008)

For anyone out in Hurghada on the 24th April, think things have changed going to meet at the Winking Frog, near to the british resort and DP1 at 7.30 might even be doing a meet on the tuesday the 22nd as well as losts of us out that time so maybe the Bull's on the tuesday.

Hope to see everyone there


----------



## j4hurghada (Jan 14, 2008)

*hi everyone*

As most of you know I am moving to Hurghada on the 20th May, left my husband Adam in Hurghada 2 weeks ago to sort out transport, while I came back to the UK to sort out this side of things.

When I get back there is a meet organised for the 27th May at PJ's Bar, anyone is wellcome.

Then last meet at the winking frog and the Bull's were briliant nights and a chance to put faces to name.

SO IF ANYONE OVER ON THE 27TH PLEASE COME ALONG AND SHOW YOUR FACES.

take care Jayne


----------

